

API - XML or JSON output ? - iamyoohoo

We're considering building an API to our application. To all those that have created one, which output do most of your developer users use - XML or JSON ? Which one should we concentrate on first?
======
willarson
I also agree about JSON. JSON is quicker to serialize to and from than XML,
and it also uses less bandwidth.

Realistically though, the serialization should be a simple layer on the top of
your API, and there isn't anything that should prevent you from doing both
quickly.

------
nreece
JSON. Its serializable and has cross-browser support for in-built parsing.
Moreover JSON data packets are light-weight as compared to XML, which means
you'll also save on bandwidth and the data interchange will be quicker.

------
boucher
JSON. XML is crufty.

------
danw
I prefer to use JSON but your API should provide multiple appropriate formats.
What's the actual data?

------
yrashk
JSON

